# Visa Refused due to less Communication proof



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

I got reply from visa center on 14th October. British High Commission refused my visa because they say that i have not provided enough communication proof. Though I did attach emails, skype call log and pictures but still they are not satisfied. The problem is that I live in a small village and we have severe problem of power shortage. Power shortage problem is throughout Pakistan and its severe in villages where there is not light for many hours. 

Please shed light on this problem as I don't find any solution and I am very much worried. I was very hopeful that I will get my visa but now I am confused that what is the solution of this problem. What I have to do when I appeal?


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

How do you usually communicate with your partner? Presumably the power supply issue does not prevent you from sending postal communications or visiting one another. Your focus should be on proving how you do communicate, rather than on how you cannot. This helps to evidence a genuine and subsisting relationship. 
What did the refusal letter stipulate, word for word?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you Lorelli. 
I will write that later what they have stated in the passport because my uncle went to collect my visa as i am in my village right now.

One more thing, Right now, my problem is that how do I satisfy them. I do have facebook chats but they are also not regular. 

I would also like a suggestion from JOPPA as well.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. What visa is it that you are applying for? How many emails did you send?
When I applied I sent about 20 pages of emails that could be related to events in our relationship statement and some photocopies of cards and air tickets, as well as call logs from my fiancée's side.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be helpful if you typed out exactly what the refusal letter says.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

@topo morto, mine were like 15-20. . But there was also skype log.

@nyclon: Yes, I will send you word by word details shortly.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Nyclon,

The reason of refusal is 2 paragraphs long. Should I write all of it?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

EXACT REASON OF REFUSAL:

""I note that you have provided evidence to demonstrate that you and you and your sponsor have entered into a marriage, this was evidenced by way of photographs and a marriage certificate. However, this is one aspect of the immigration rules. To qualify for entry clearance I am required to be satisfied that all aspects are met. These rules detail that I must be also satisfied that this relationship is genuine and subsisting. In assessing your application I note that from the period of your wedding and the date of your sponsor's return to UK, there has been no visits of any type between the two of you. 

The application for this entry clearance was submitted on 20-02-14. Given the above, I would expect ample evidence of contact prior to the date of your application would exist. However, the application contains very minimal evidence of contact between yourself and your husband post marriage. Evidence to demonstrate the relationship, may take the form of telephone contact, exchange of cards at important events such as birthdays, post marriage visits etc. This is not an exhaustive list and there is no specified evidence that must be submitted, however, what must be demonstrated is an ongoing and genuine relationship. On assessing your application, I have the following concerns and taken as a whole lead me, on the balance of probability, not to be satisfied that you have met the genuine/subsisting aspect of the Immigration rules.""

Me and my husband stayed together from the date of our marriage to the date when he departed for UK. Yes, its true that he did not visit Pakistan after our marriage because he got busy in preparing the documents for me. Then rules changed and he again had to find a good job to meet the financial requirements. We did have telephonic conversations but it stopped because he wanted to save money for both of us. So we started talking through facebook chats, emails and skype calls. 

Please shed light on this problem now. please help me in finding a way for my entry clearance. I'll be really grateful. I am very much worried because when I met all the financial and accommodation requirements, there came another problem.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

Your past threads suggest that you married in 2009 and your husband was actively engaged in looking for work in the UK during 2012. If it's correct that you have been separated since, you would need quite substantial proof to evidence a genuine and subsisting relationship during the lengthy time apart. 

What about posted documents, such as birthday, Eid, 'missing you' cards, letters etc.? What about texts? You need to show the ECO how your relationship has been ongoing and has survived throughout the extended period apart. 

I don't think that citing power supply issues as the reason for lack of evidence will help you any. This reason is unlikely to convince an ECO, especially considering that the only evidence they have been presented with is that _from_ electronic communications. I would think that in cases of common power outages, an ECO would expect to see an abundance of mailed/franked correspondence, gathered over the duration of the couple's separation from one another, as part of the evidence required.

You need to methodically re-assess what evidence you can present over your time apart to address the refusal.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Telephone bills / call logs !! Me and my husband have a big bundle of telephone logs and electricity has nothing to do with it.. you can easily obtain a copy (online printout) of calls made from your husbands number to yours and attach the whole thing


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Did you have show at least some full communication (email or other messages, something where what you said can be read by the ECO) for every few months of the time you were apart?

Did the various logs show that you are talking regularly?


----------



## phaara (Oct 16, 2014)

*guide*

in this paragraph of ''refusal right'' are these lines standard lines for every applicant specially the line i highlighted or specificaly wrote in letter

thankyou


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

We never shared birthday cards or miss you and love you cards because it is not in our culture. We just chatted on facebook. He would wish me birthday and eid on facebook chat. We had long chats on facebook only. Now tell me what is the solution?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> EXACT REASON OF REFUSAL:
> 
> ""I note that you have provided evidence to demonstrate that you and you and your sponsor have entered into a marriage, this was evidenced by way of photographs and a marriage certificate. However, this is one aspect of the immigration rules. To qualify for entry clearance I am required to be satisfied that all aspects are met. These rules detail that I must be also satisfied that this relationship is genuine and subsisting. In assessing your application I note that from the period of your wedding and the date of your sponsor's return to UK, there has been no visits of any type between the two of you.
> 
> ...


when did you get married ? when did you meet ? how many times did your husband visit you ?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

We chat regularly on facebook except sometimes when my husband is really busy in his job. I didn't attach facebook chat because I thought emails and skype call logs will be enough.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

We are not regular even in making skype calls. I didn't know these things will create huge problem for me.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> We are not regular even in making skype calls. I didn't know these things will create huge problem for me.


bleumoon 
when did you get married ? when did you meet ? how many times did your husband visit you ?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> EXACT REASON OF REFUSAL:
> 
> ""I note that you have provided evidence to demonstrate that you and you and your sponsor have entered into a marriage, this was evidenced by way of photographs and a marriage certificate. However, this is one aspect of the immigration rules. To qualify for entry clearance I am required to be satisfied that all aspects are met.....
> 
> .....So we started talking through facebook chats, emails and skype calls.


I seriously think you have a solid grounds to win, if you appeal against ECO's decision.

If you read the the ECO's decision above, which Ive underlined, admitting that you have satisfied the immigration rule but the ECO not satisfied. This is his/her problem, not yours. Youve given solid evidence to prove that you two have been and still in constant contact. At the moment, there is no way you can make any further evidence. If you fight against ECO's decision then, Im pretty sure you can win during the court hearing.

HOw many weeks it took them to give the decision? Can you do a appeal on the papers?


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

I would suggest you don't waste time on appeals as it is a time consuming process and doesn't yield good results. Instead, my opinion would be to reapply for the visa another time (I think you can get family permit but am unsure - this type doesn't cost anything) and if your husband sent you money, provide receipts - such as Western Union receipts or bank transfer receipts (from your husband's bank account to yours). I think this is a better way to prove that you are genuinely married. If you have a facebook log or other chat logs, by all means provide those as well, but providing proof that during the course of your marriage, your husband has been sending you money should help you get the visa.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

I am far from an expert but from what I have read here, I think that if you can provide further evidence that was available at the time of application (e.g. your facebook chats) and perhaps provide some supporting documentation (such as some descriptions of the context of each chat), making sure you provide everything you can, then an appeal could be worthwhile..?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They don't care about context or content of communication. They want to know that you have kept in constant contact whilst apart. What seems to be going against you is that you haven't seen each other for a couple of years and they don't think that you keep in touch enough. I don't know how to rectify that.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

nyclon said:


> They don't care about context or content of communication.


Interesting. So if you just supply the barest possible log from your communications medium - even if that's purely a list of contact dates - it's seen as proof that you're communicating?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

topo morto said:


> Interesting. So if you just supply the barest possible log from your communications medium - even if that's purely a list of contact dates - it's seen as proof that you're communicating?


Yes. They only want to see that you keep in regular contact. We suggest 1-2 log pages for every 3-6 months that you are apart.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you mean by log pages? You mean chat pages, right? please explain.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chat pages, email pages, Skype calls, phone cslls, mobile bills, everything comes under log pages, I think.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> I would suggest you don't waste time on appeals .......If you have a facebook log or other chat logs, by all means provide those as well, but providing proof that during the course of your marriage, your husband has been sending you money should help you get the visa.


Hi Jowhara,

The ECO tells ' In assessing your application I note that from the period of your wedding and the date of your sponsor's return to UK, there has been no visits of any type between the two of you.'

She had already given all those chat logs yet the ECO wasnt satisfied. What more docs has she got to reapply, filling the above mentioned period? Don't you think appeal is the way forward?


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

In my opinion, if there really wasnt any visit during that period, then she should collect every single bit of evidence possible that they have constantly been in touch even during the time apart.
I would put anything and everything with regards to our communication and arrange them in a chronological order. 
And i think since it is not vey clear what more documents the ECO wants exactly, an appeal might be the better way to go.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok now tell me, is it necessary that i'll have to show content of emails like what we wrote in emails? There are some emails which were forwarded, some have pictures etc. Should the content be also included or only the headers?


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think just include every single email as it is.. i dont think they will bother reading the contents anyway. same with skype.. include everything. 
Put all the communications in a bundle and i guess it will be quite huge and hopefully enough to satisfy the ECO. 
This is my opinion, see what the others suggest. 
Good luck and my best wishes


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Ok now tell me, is it necessary that i'll have to show content of emails like what we wrote in emails? There are some emails which were forwarded, some have pictures etc. Should the content be also included or only the headers?


No one can invade your privacy. On that note....nope, the ECO doesnt want to know what youve written but the dates and the from-to-whom details. Having said that, dont delete the entire conversation, just personal ones.

As rummy298 has suggested, if you can get hold of further communication evidence to cover that period, it'll be ace and you can reapply


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

In terms of gathering emails without content would it count to go in to the mail app - search the email of your other half and screen shot and print the results ? So just a big list of subject line, dates and times?

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this!


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thankyou Rummy for your wishes. Now I'll add all the chat I have with me of myself and my sponsor. Also all the emails whether personal or forwarded. we don't usually talk on skype but often chat on facebook.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

What about phone calls ?? Do your and your husband talk on phone regularly ??
also what about the sending money part, like someone else had suggested ?? 
Include these two too.
it is better to be over prepared now, rather than insufficient. So dont miss out a single piece of communication between you both . 
Normally this is not a big issue that ends up in a rejection, but you can never guess.
however, dont worry the problem you have on hand is more simpler than what many people do. So just give the proofs and you will surely get the visa


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to ask one more thing. Skype shows only one year's call logs. How can I extract calls which are 3-4 years old?


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

I used a tool called skype log view which condensed all of our skype convos from the log file. It also shows the dates/timestamps, length of any video/audio calls, etc.

google skype log view and it should be the first result (nirsoft).


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I also used nirosoft and it only gave results of one year old calls.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Please tell me, how many pages of facebook chat will be enough for proof. As I have collected 200+ page s and still have not covered all the years in which we communicated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bluemoon82 said:


> Please tell me, how many pages of facebook chat will be enough for proof. As I have collected 200+ page s and still have not covered all the years in which we communicated.


You only need log pages not actual text. 1-2 pages for every 6 months or so of your relationship.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

How can I get log pages?


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just delete off the contents or keep the contents minimal.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Regarding your situation living in a village with limited resources it would be better if your husband collected evidence on his end in the UK. Tell him to join Simple Call and call you at least once everyday. 
He can request a call logs from Simple Call and tell him to keep these for your re-application.

Also he can screenshot Skype/Facebook/Whatsapp communication and keep these for evidence.

I don't think it's fair you're doing everything on your end.

Do this for at least 6 months then tell him to come Pakistan with the documents for the application. That way in the Appendix where it says "where is your spouse now" you can put "With me in Pakistan" also supplying a copy of his stamped passport showing entry, plus a copy of his ticket as further proof.
This way UKBA can see there's real intention in the marriage and in being together.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions. . Yes, my husband is also helping me and good news is that I am reapplying for my visa soon.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Information*

Hi All,

I have come again to you. 

This time I just need confirmation in few things. I submitted these documents of my sponsor last time. Would only these things be needed this time too? or anything else?

1) Letter of introduction/Coverletter
2) photocopy of passport
3) Employment letter
4) Payslips
5) Bank Statements
6) Tenancy Agreement
7) Council Tax Bill/water bill
8) Travel tickets
9) UK investment property services (UK/IPS)
10) P60

Also tell me about the application forms. Are there one online form and 2 printed forms (one with general information and one with financial requirements) and one sponsorship letter from the sposor?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have come again to you.
> 
> ...


How many bank statements and payslips are you submitting?

List all the documents you're submitting.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have already listed all the documents in general. I'll submit 7 to 8 payslips and bank statements as I did last time. 

As you can see my application did not get refused due to financial requirements but they say that I didn't provide enough relationship proof.


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> I have already listed all the documents in general. I'll submit 7 to 8 payslips and bank statements as I did last time.
> 
> As you can see my application did not get refused due to financial requirements but they say that I didn't provide enough relationship proof.


Bluemoon, you shouldn't submit more than 6 payslips and 6 bank statements, as i have been told that sometimes less is more. Only submit what is required, it makes it easier for everyone. 

Has your husband got an employment contract? If so, include that too. 

Remember last time your visa was refused due to the subsisting relationship element part, so ensure you include as much as you can AND maybe an explanation note on why your husband has not met you in the time you have been apart? (don't include too much though, as it can work against you).


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes I am submitting employment letter. Also tell me about the application forms which i have mentioned? Are only those ones needed?


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> Yes I am submitting employment letter. Also tell me about the application forms which i have mentioned? Are only those ones needed?


You need to fill the form in on-line and print it out and submit with the rest of the application.
Appendix 2 form, filled by hand.
As you are from Pakistan then you also need a SU07 form, filled by hand (sponsorship undertaking form) as Gerry's, for some reason ask for it.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

SU07 is sponsorship undertaking form? Right?


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> SU07 is sponsorship undertaking form? Right?


Yes.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

One more thing, my husband came to visit me and went back in January. Now tell me do I have to submit communication proof of last 5 years (from dec 2009 to present) or just from January 2015 to present???


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully, he'll be with me again when I'll go to submit my application.


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> One more thing, my husband came to visit me and went back in January. Now tell me do I have to submit communication proof of last 5 years (from dec 2009 to present) or just from January 2015 to present???


You'd have to submit communication proof of the last 5 years, as others have stated just submit 1 - 2 pages from different types (facebook, skype, calls etc) every 6 months. This will show that you have been in touch since you have been apart. Also include the flight itinerary and passport stamp copies for your husband's visit to see you.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> One more thing, my husband came to visit me and went back in January. Now tell me do I have to submit communication proof of last 5 years (from dec 2009 to present) or just from January 2015 to present???


If you knew him prior to marriage and you've stated this correctly in the application form, then yes you should. Don't mention anything about power cuts, as the ECO won't care about this.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Now there is a problem, as we stayed in touch through skype calls and facebook chat. The problem is that skype gives record of only one year of calls. What is the solution to that? In my previous application I submitted skype call log of 2013 and now it will be of 2014 and 2015 April. Where should I get the call log of previous years from?


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemoon82 said:


> Ok. Now there is a problem, as we stayed in touch through skype calls and facebook chat. The problem is that skype gives record of only one year of calls. What is the solution to that? In my previous application I submitted skype call log of 2013 and now it will be of 2014 and 2015 April. Where should I get the call log of previous years from?


Didn't you keep a copy of the skype call logs from your last application? If not, then i think the only possible solution is to contact Skype and they MAY help you.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have that copy with me. I started using skype in 2011 so I want call log from 2011.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Ok. Now there is a problem, as we stayed in touch through skype calls and facebook chat. The problem is that skype gives record of only one year of calls. What is the solution to that? In my previous application I submitted skype call log of 2013 and now it will be of 2014 and 2015 April. Where should I get the call log of previous years from?


Use what you can of Skype and also include Facebook logs, don't leave them out this time. Include all type of evidence you can.

When my wife applied the only communication we included was 8 months of whatsapp log and about 2 months of call logs. No Facebook or Skype, because we didn't use them and no gifts or cards. But I did include 2 flight tickets.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Please pray that I get visa this time. I am very much worried about it now.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

There have also been some changes since you last applied. You will have to pay a 500GBP NHS surcharge before you can apply for your spouse visa. See the post at the top of the list.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Please pray that I get visa this time. I am very much worried about it now.


You should post a detailed list of all forms and documents you're submitting, before you apply.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Will my husband have to pay the NHS surcharge and I'll have to attach the receipt with my application form?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Will my husband have to pay the NHS surcharge and I'll have to attach the receipt with my application form?


Yes, £600 upfront payment.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. thank you


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I have to book an appointment for reapplication of UK settlement visa from Pakistan. Please tell me how do i book an appointment as I don't get much information or contact numbers on internet? Please provide phone numbers if you have?

Also, let me know, is it necessary to book appointment after completing online application form or I can also book appointment before that. Please help me. Its VERY URGENT!!!


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Generally you book your oppointement after completing the online application form .and no you can't book the oppointement before completing the application .


----------

